# The last trailer for the Avengers...looks pretty good



## billc (May 5, 2012)

I think this trailer speaks for itself...

http://pjmedia.com/vodkapundit/2012/05/05/the-avengers-a-video-review/


----------



## dancingalone (May 6, 2012)

billcihak said:


> I think this trailer speaks for itself...
> 
> http://pjmedia.com/vodkapundit/2012/05/05/the-avengers-a-video-review/



I just got back from seeing this movie.  Go see it.  Now.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 6, 2012)

Saw it this afternoon.  Best comic book movie ever, hands down.


----------



## WC_lun (May 6, 2012)

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Steve (May 6, 2012)

If it weren't so socialist and liberal, I would have liked it.  

Just kidding...  It was awesome.  Good amount of humor.  Good message.   Hulk stole the show, though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 7, 2012)

It was great!!!


----------



## shesulsa (May 7, 2012)

Best comic book movie I've seen in a while.


----------



## Gemini (May 7, 2012)

Can't remember when I found a movie this entertaining or had one actually exceeded expectations!. Going out to the casino floor during the pre-movie garbage to win $80 in a few hands of black jack didn't hurt either.  :ultracool


----------

